# yelp-2.30.2_3 to yelp-2.30.2_4



## ZKRiNG (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi!

I'm trying to update that port with portmaster(8) some days ago and always fails for the same problem.

```
checking which gecko to use... libxul
checking manual gecko home set... checking for compiler -fshort-wchar option... yes
checking whether to enable C++ RTTI... no
checking whether we have a gtk 2 gecko build... configure: error: This program needs a gtk 2 gecko build
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please run the gnomelogalyzer, available from
"http://www.freebsd.org/gnome/gnomelogalyzer.sh", which will diagnose the
problem and suggest a solution. If - and only if - the gnomelogalyzer cannot
solve the problem, report the build failure to the FreeBSD GNOME team at
[email]gnome@FreeBSD.org[/email], and attach (a)
"/usr/ports/x11/yelp/work/yelp-2.30.2/config.log", (b) the output of the
failed make command, and (c) the gnomelogalyzer output. Also, it might be a
good idea to provide an overview of all packages installed on your system
(i.e. an `ls /var/db/pkg`). Put your attachment up on any website,
copy-and-paste into [url]http://freebsd-gnome.pastebin.com[/url], or use send-pr(1) with
the attachment. Try to avoid sending any attachments to the mailing list
(gnome@FreeBSD.org), because attachments sent to FreeBSD mailing lists are
usually discarded by the mailing list software.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11/yelp.

===>>> make failed for x11/yelp
===>>> Aborting update

===>>> Update for x11/yelp failed
===>>> Aborting update

Terminated
```
I search on net and on forum and don't find solution for it. I recompile libxul and any new result.

FreeBSD 9 with ports current.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2012)

See /usr/ports/UPDATING:

```
20120910:
  AFFECTS: users of www/libxul
  AUTHOR: gecko@FreeBSD.org

  The www/libxul has been updated to 10.0 and the older version 1.9.2
  has moved to www/libxul19.

  If you want to stay with 1.9.2 please run the following command:

  # portmaster -o www/libxul19 www/libxul
  or
  # portupgrade -o www/libxul19 www/libxul
  or
  # pkg set -o www/libxul:www/libxul19
```

x11/yelp depends on the 'old' www/libxul19.


----------



## ZKRiNG (Sep 19, 2012)

Really thanks, compiling


----------



## ZKRiNG (Sep 19, 2012)

ZKRiNG said:
			
		

> Really thanks, compiling



Looks like libxul19 have multiple vulnerabilities, will continue with old yelp


----------



## SirDice (Sep 19, 2012)

You could try and persuade the yelp developers to get with the program and start using libxul 10 :e


----------



## ZKRiNG (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks for your time and your idea, but my english no its the best for ask anything


----------

